# MTA Seminars



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen the list of seminars for the MTA show this March? Just curious what seminars are going to be offered.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I used to do alot of them for the MTA,of course that was some time ago. I dont know who they use these days, but it is always worth sitting through.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I found the list in the Forum. Looks like some good ones this year.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Well,,,???? who and what are they? The MTA site doesn't list any at this time. Who do we have this year?


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

This was a list posted in the MTA forum but it is not the final list with times and dates. 

Thursday all day mammal mounting. Trying to do a wolverine.

Jody Green and Fred Vandenburg- Hands on whitetail - Eye setting, earbutts and antler setting Change out head, eyes, earliners, epoxie and clay included for $25. Call Les Thomas (Friday 1-5)

Kurt Ainsworth Whitetail mounting basics

Steve Devaney Rugshell installation and rug prep

Randy Waites Tagging and logging in work. Bring your questions or call us ahead of time

Doug Ellis Bird mounting techniques (wednesday 4-6)

Jean Roll working leather and prepping a hide

Innovative polymers and Terry Weick molding and casting

Paul Borkowski Something Fishy


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Anyone else notice there is always something fishy about Paul B?


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> Anyone else notice there is always something fishy about Paul B?


He is a great guy and does some of the best fish work I have seen. I still laugh when I think about his last seminar from a few years ago. That one will be a must see.:lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Dennis Harris is doing one or two seminars on 
adding movement to lifesize mammal forms. This will be a must see if
you like to add alterations into your forms. His work speaks for itself.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> Anyone else notice there is always something fishy about Paul B?


Yeah, he is so good at fish and always willing to help new taxidermist..


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

dsmithgall said:


> Yeah, he is so good at fish and always willing to help new taxidermist..


:lol::lol:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I really wish I could be there the whole time this year, it's not looking great right now, low man on the later at work, I'll do well just to get my mount there on check in day, and pick it up Sunday.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Come on Paul. You just need to tell the Boss how it is. Get on your knees and beg.


----------

